# Doe not kidded yet



## mjbrenner08 (Nov 14, 2014)

Okay....quick and crazy question. I hope I've not waited too long... I have a doe we've been waiting to kid for ever I feel like. So my husband and I have been trying for the life of us to figure out when we took Tucker out, well I finally found it this am...and we took him out end of November. Which makes her at least 10 days late, her ligaments feel like she's ready ...and have..I've seen baby movement...her udder is large...
What do we do now!?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wait.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Surely you have plans to be off the property today?
One just popped here yesterday, she was taken out end of Nov. One of her herd mates the same time but a few days earlier.
Happy kidding!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree...wait....she will kid in due time...as long as you don't see her in distress..with goats we must remember..."a due date is an estimate not a promise"..


----------



## mjbrenner08 (Nov 14, 2014)

Of course we plan to be gone today for mother's day. Plan to check her when we get home from church, hoping she waits til we are around, she had kidded one large buck herself her 1st time and triplets a year ago, she's a great mom. Just had me going crazy!!! Everyday I think today could be the day...and she just wants to graze. 
I will be patient. Thank you all for your words!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding, hope she waits til you get back.


----------



## mjbrenner08 (Nov 14, 2014)

She's still holding on! Went out to graze this evening and going strong.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She s not quite ready yet. She is acting normal according to the pic.


----------



## mjbrenner08 (Nov 14, 2014)

When do I become concerned lol. I've never had one to go this far over.,.ha


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Are you certain on her due date? And was it the last date bred?


----------



## mjbrenner08 (Nov 14, 2014)

No I'm not certain. I was sure she was bred at the beginning...but I was wrong...I wrote Nov. Was what I put when we took him out... Granted November end I do believe. (in horrible I need to get better at writing down dates) but she just has shown no signs of distress...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Without a due date it is hard to say.


----------



## mjbrenner08 (Nov 14, 2014)

Has anyone else ever had to induce labor of a goat? I may call my vet and see if he can stop out..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you removed the buck at the end of November, then she isn't due till the end of this month. Unless you have an absolute positive due date that there is no question on, I wouldn't be inducing. You may abort them early and they don't survive.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, you can have a vet look at her and see what he thinks, but not knowing that due date, makes things scary and very dangerous when inducing is involved,
especially if she is indeed not ready yet.  It is a tough call, but please know the risk if it is too early.


----------



## mjbrenner08 (Nov 14, 2014)

I know she was not w the buck starting in December...so by the very last day of November...I did the American goat association calculator and it said April 30th. I'll call my local vet and see what he says.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

As long as mom is well, I wouldn't induce either...too risky...if mom was in trouble, then her health comes first of course...hopefully your vet can advise you on what to do...but if she were mine..I would hold off...


----------



## mjbrenner08 (Nov 14, 2014)

Thank you so much!!!! I agree I don't want to induce her either.


----------



## mjbrenner08 (Nov 14, 2014)

We spoke w the vet Thursday. We waited and today around 1230 we did give lutalyse (Idk if I spelled that right) and boom 3 hrs later healthy twins!!!! So relieved.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad everything went well.


----------



## mjbrenner08 (Nov 14, 2014)

Me too!! I'll post pics later. She must have been ready, it took no time! Lol


----------



## mjbrenner08 (Nov 14, 2014)

Twin does!!!! Super excited!!! They're so sweet!!! All doing fantastic! What a relief!


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

It usually takes 30+ hrs for Lute to kick in so she must have already been starting. Lol glad she had healthy kids.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------

